# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Интервью с А.Калюжным, ветераном ВОВ и Кореи

## Д.Срибный

Интервью Владимира Анохина и Андрея Марченко
с Алексеем Алексеевичем Калюжным



Часть 1. Великая Отечественная война

Часть 2. Война в Корее

----------


## sdk

Прекрасное интервью! Спасибо!
Калюжный рассказывал о "негре" в Нормандии - это был Роже Соваж.
Спросить у него еще можно об отлете французов?
Он говорит, что новые машины с завода пришли в 18-й гиап, а потом их отдали пилотам Нормандии. 
Бортовые номера при этом перекрашивали со стиля 18-го гиап на французский? 
Какие летчики перегнали эти 40 Яков с завода в Эльбинг?
Может помнит, кто в 18-м гиап "присмотрел" себе новый Як-3 с бортовым № 21?, который потом отдали французам?
Куда дели самолеты Як-3, на которых французы воевали и которые они оставили в Эльбинге, получив новые машины?

----------


## Daniyal

В начале второй части, про Корею, упоминался Желтый Василий Леонтьевич...

Я живу в Казахстане, в г. Алматы, в конце 90-х учился в местном аэроклубе, начальником штаба которого, а также преподавателем по нескольким предметам был полковник или подполковник (не помню уже) Жовтый Василий Леонтьевич, в ВОВ служивший в 303 ИАД, он часто вспоминал французов из Нормандии-Неман... похоже это тот самый человек...

В Корею на МиГ-15 он все-таки попал, хотя в воспоминаниях А. Калюжного говорится что после травмы врачи не допускали его к полетам на реактивных самолетах...

В 2007 году я виделся с Василием Леонтьевичем, он был в добром здравии и все также был НШ аэроклуба...

Мужик он мировой, пользуется повсеместным уважением, я же еще со времен учебы уважаю его до соплей...

Если автору будет интересно узнать детали его биографии, службы во время ВОВ и в Корее, я буду рад помочь, да и повод появится попроведать этого замечательного человека, очень надеюсь что он жив...

----------


## Olkor

а интервью можете сделать?

----------


## Daniyal

Я не профессиональный интервьюэр, но попробовать можно... буду рад увидеть еще раз Василия Леонтьевича...

----------

